

Butter in Your Coffee and Other Cons: Stories from a Fitness Insider - aaxe
http://vitals.lifehacker.com/butter-in-your-coffee-and-other-cons-stories-from-a-fi-1724843201

======
ramtatatam
The article states: "While Asprey’s products are based on lies(...)" \- I
tried Asprey's bulletproof coffe myself when it was not popular at all not
even knowing what effects should it cause according to Asprey's message - and
all the effects are there (and this is not a placebo effect) so I can tell
that Asprey's products are not based on lies.

